# First Attempt. EEHMPK (m) x HM (f)



## x0melabella0x (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I am so excited to be posting on here. I know that this log wont make sense to many people but it is just going to be my way of keeping track of eating/ cleaning #'s Ect.


Both fish were purchased on Aquabid and they are unrelated. (I just happened to buy them at different times from different sellers. I should start by saying the spawn was successful and babies were seen hanging from the nest on Dec 30/2013.

I will attach pictures below of the conditioning. Sadly I did not get a photo of the "embrace" >.<


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you have photo of the parents?
The little tails are so cute!


----------

